# Fork rake.



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

I know some people will see this as blasphemy but here goes. I current have the MxL. I love the bike, but am looking to shave weight. I have carbon bars, seat post and a light weight stem. I have also ordered the FSA Pro Carbon COmpact Crank with Ti ISIS BB. The only other LARGE weight savings I can see is by swapping the fork, however close to $700.00 seems ridiculous for the Star (currently running a Flash). Now The Alpha Q Sub 3 is by all reports a great fork, weighs less and costs less than $400.00. The issue is rake, the Colnago Rakes per Trial-Tir is 43, I can get a 44 for the Alpha. Would 1 degree of difference really change the handling of the bike, and if so how would 1+ degree alter the handling?


----------



## mhinman (Mar 27, 2004)

*Measured in mm not degrees*

Fork rake is measured in mm not degrees. Draw an imaginary line straight down the center of the steerer tube. The rake is the distance in mm from this line to the center of the wheel axle. A 44 should be fine.


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

mhinman said:


> Fork rake is measured in mm not degrees. Draw an imaginary line straight down the center of the steerer tube. The rake is the distance in mm from this line to the center of the wheel axle. A 44 should be fine.[/QUOTE
> 
> Sorry I said degrees rather than mm. MM is what I met, I work way to much and get far too little sleep . I noticed another possible problem and this was the length of the fork from crown to axle. The Nag fork is shorter in this respect from others by about a full cm. Can't get much more proprietary than that.  All the numbers I am getting right now are from the manufacturer web sites BTW.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Should be fine with the 44mm*

Not sure what size your MXL is but the Alpha Q Sub 3 is a nice fork. I have a Star on my C40 and the Alpha on my Vortex. The forks have very similar ride and handling characteristics. I rate them both equally on a subjective basis.

The Alpha is designed to work with the alloy insert which is epoxied into the steerer after the steerer has been cut to size so it helps to have your position dialled in although you can still cut the steerer, with the insert already bonded in, by a further 20mm if needed. It is really quite easy. The most difficult part is waiting for the epoxy to cure.

FWIW, I'd stick with the Flash. You're only going to save 100 gr. or so (Alpha Sub 3 weight is w/o the required insert). I have a Colnago Tecnos with a threadless Prescia steel fork, and the stiff connectiion from a steel steerer is unmatched IMHO. I also had an alloy steerer on a Pesenti (Mizuno) fork on a steel custom and it was more direct feeling than the carbon steerer forks. If you must have the weight savings, the Alpha's a good choice but if it were my ride, I'd keep the Flash.



badge118 said:


> mhinman said:
> 
> 
> > Fork rake is measured in mm not degrees. Draw an imaginary line straight down the center of the steerer tube. The rake is the distance in mm from this line to the center of the wheel axle. A 44 should be fine.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------

